# quality of katana router bits



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all some comments on the quality of katana router bits. as the local bits here in South Africa leaves a lot to be desired. regards carl


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Carl they seem to be highly rated here in the states. I have never purchased any so I have no first hand info. I think I have heard them mentioned favorably on the forum.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Carl, I've dealt with several South African companies in the past and realize the difficulty you have in obtaining items we take for granted. I have used Katana Bits and they must have been OK as the only ones I really remember are the ones that fail and those of exceptional quality. Whiteside is exceptional in quality and anything I pay bargain prices for is never a good deal. A friend found a brand called Arden - located at 1 Pc Woodworking Router Bits 1205 Table Curved Round Bit 1/2*1/2-in Drill Bit from Home Improvement on Aliexpress.com (example), that I have tried and was very pleased with. Katana was good but I remember them being way overpriced for what I got.

Look at the Whiteside and Arden bits to see how they compare in price, the guys at Whiteside would probably make you a dealer if you do not have one in SA and they will work with you on shipping.

Best wishes - Baker

Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

If you can get access to Whiteside I recommend them. Price and quality are superb. The Katana bits are expensive compared to others


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Carl, I have several Katana router bits and have found them to be good, solid performers and continue to use them. I had a straight trim bit with both top and bottom bearings that I used with templates. I managed to chip it beyond repair and decided to try a Whiteside bit since many Router Forum members speak highly of them. Turns out that there's a reason for that. The Whiteside bit is a better bit than the Katana bit although more expensive. Being somewhat frugal, I will buy Whiteside for any frequently used bit and Katana or less expensive ones for those that get less frequent use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Arden manufactures many of the brand name bits everyone is familiar with. A word of caution: Do not visit their corporate website as it is infected with a virus.

Carl, Katana bits are good quality. Since you are going to the trouble of having them imported I suggest you opt for Whiteside. There is not that great a difference in the price.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*katana router bits*

To all the members that replied to my post many thanks for the positive feed back regards carl.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*not the arden site*



Mike said:


> Arden manufactures many of the brand name bits everyone is familiar with. A word of caution: Do not visit their corporate website as it is infected with a virus.
> 
> Carl, Katana bits are good quality. Since you are going to the trouble of having them imported I suggest you opt for Whiteside. There is not that great a difference in the price.


FYI -The site reference for Arden was AlliExpess, not corporate, no virus and I find tools and machines that are no longer produced in the US but Whiteside is the best - Baker


----------

